# 10G cryptocoryne emersed setup



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Well, I'm a total noob at this so far  But will get better as I go along... 
I got my crypts from 954baby, and they all came great. So far I have:
C. wendtii red 
C. wendtii 'tropica'
C. ciliata 
C. parva 
C. unknown 
C. undulata 
C. moehlmannii 
C. pontederiifolia 
C. usteriana 
C. balansae (submersed at the moment but will try putting it in my last pot in my tank)

I got these guys Friday, and planted them immediately. I will be getting a humidity gauge soon. And I mist them twice a day. I will be getting more, because I'm pretty addicted already. So far the C wendtii 'tropica' and the pontederiifolia have gotten some bad melt, but all other plants seem fine. 
On the C. Unknown there is a spathe coming up but 954baby told me that this crypt is a mix. 
I have them in a potting soil that has lots of peat and spagnum moss in it. Are any of these hard water crypts? If so please tell me... What else can I house crypts in if I don't get another tank?
Thanks, and any tips would be great! Also, I planted some moss in each pot to keep away fungus (I read this somewhere...).


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything came in great and faster then I had imagined, not too bad from South Florida to California in 3 days. Did wrapping them in newspaper keep them melt free on the journey? I usually have problems with those 2 crypts (tropica, pontederiifolia) melting when I transplant here at home. I have 2 versions of tropica where one is kept in a very humid setup and that is very prone to melting where the other that is kept in a less humid setup is more less prone to melt. I sent you the less humid crypt. I could only imagine that sitting in wet newspaper for 3 days shifted the leaves to become more like the more humid plant where it would be prone to melting. Those 2 crypts are very prolific and in about 2 months time should have several runners. I hope that spaeth will open, I sent it in hopes that you could start off with one. It took me a year to get my first. Now I get several a week. It sounds like your mix should be fine for those crypts. Refer to this post for special needs of crypts, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/33818-questions-about-blackwater-crypts.html

Do you have any intentions of using fertilizer and if so what kind?

Goodluck and welcome to the hobby of emersed crypts!!!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Oh, 954baby, I have been trying to PM you but your inbox is full lol! How can I give you a review? They came Saturday actually! That was super lucky. For ferts I use B-1 (It helps plants for transplanting, it reduces their stress), and I have a indoor liquid fert that I'm putting in my water bottle (in low quantities) and spraying twice a day. They all came perfect. And have stopped melting so far. So hopefully I'm doing everything right! As for the spathe, it seems intact, and I think it might have grown a bit . I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Once I find another inclosure I can put crypts in I will want to get tons of varieties from everyone!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Ok, so I went to my LFS and found that they got some new crypts in. I went with a name that I do not have, and it is C. Lutea, but it has brown crinkly leaves, I will have to take a picture for you guys though ti identity.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool, I just got the same thing today. LOL! I think that Florida Aquatic is sending it out to everyone because they got a big shipment of it ready to send out to everyone. I was talking with the guy at the LFS by me and he said that they are on such a backorder that they can't supply the demand fast enough. I was hassling him about getting me some C. wendtii 'sunset' and when I was there he called them to see if he could get any for me and they said 1-2 months and only cause he is who is, it pays to ask. The guy said he would hook me up but to get 3 pots I would have to beg him for it! I told him i'd give him a crypt and he was happy. He told me that since it came out he was only able to get 6 and thats it. He says that out of all of south Florida that his LFS is one of the biggest seller of Florida Aquatic plants. Goes to show how high the demand is.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Well, I was about to take a picture, but then it totally melted  So I will have to try nursing it back...


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Ohh no, that's unlucky. I checked mine and since the thunderstorm we just had left the air 93% humidity everything is looking good so far. That is the best advantage of living down here the humidity is off the charts. I think our annual average is like 70% , lol.

I put aside a runner from my C. albida for you, I remember you had mentioned wanting one. It should be ready in about a month. I'll let you know.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Sweet! I need to convince my parents to let me have more backyard space  I think I have some good chances of being able to get about 30 more crypts  Hopefully!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Ok, so far the spathe on the C. Unknown has opened, I will cut it off tomorrow and open it up, during this time I will take some pictures of my setup. It feels pretty cramped, and I would like to start a new set up soon. Also, the only plants that are doing bad are the C. Ciliata (Not really dying, but do not look good at all since I got them...), C. Balansae (Because took it from submersed), and C. Lutea (Same as Balansae). Any suggestions on what to keep them in would be great. I found some humidity domes, but they are only about 6" from bottom to top...

And so far all the plants (But the ones doing bad) are already shooting up new leaves! Especially the undulata!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)




----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

do you guys keep the lid close on this to keep the moisture in?


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Yah, You can use anything really... I like a little less moisture in my setup though.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

crypts are really nice and im thinking of setting something up with my exo-terra. i already got a hygrometer im one step into the set up. lol. any tips for growing them from submersed to emersed?


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

From submersed to emersed is easy, At least I have done it twice and I'm a total noob. I have switched Balansae and ludea, and basically you just plant them, for minimal melt have as high humidity as you can get. 

So, as I have been checking out my setup, every single one of my plants is shooting up new leaves! this is good, because I was scared for my ciliata


----------

